

Duracell myGrid - abraham
http://www.duracell.com/en-US/category/mygrid.jspx

======
abraham
I think this is the first time a mainstream battery company bringing to market
at charging pad. They seem to be targeting it at large number of popular smart
phones. It will be interesting if it can gain traction.

